# vanilla infused oil



## soapqueen (Oct 22, 2009)

I put about 20 chopped up vanilla pods in a litre of olive oil for a few weeks, shaking it up now and again. Smells gorgeous.
Does anyone know whether the smell will hold up in cold process....and whether it will turn the soap brown. I was hoping to use it in goatsmilk soap.....but most people prefer that white!!


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

Im not sure if the scent would last all the way through... I would try it with a smallllll batch at first.. or make lotion with it... im sure that would be divinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne


----------



## Bajramovic (Oct 27, 2009)

Just a thought

You could try some other oil that doesn't have its own strong scent,like soybean or sunflower.

If the color worries you, you could try some titanium dioxide


----------



## soapqueen (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I did use the oil in some goat's milk soap BUT cheated a bit and added 1% Strax Benzoin; so, highly unscientific, I can't tell which is responsible for the lovely vanilla smell in the final soap.


----------

